# Fellow EKG Electric Kettle - Taking Pre Orders



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Taking pre orders of the Fellow EKG Electric Kettles for July delivery.

https://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/fellow-stagg-ekg-electric-pour-over-kettle-in-black/


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

@coffee_omega any cheeky forum discount? ?


----------



## Simon (Sep 2, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> @coffee_omega any cheeky forum discount? ?


 Indeed ??


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Simon said:


> Indeed ??


 That would be fantastic


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Simon said:


> Indeed ??


 Any idea on how much said cheeky forum discount is?


----------



## Simon (Sep 2, 2012)

I was just hoping for some! Not connected with the retailer above. Looks like they may have a few sales though if they provide one! One of those being me ?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed there is a discount for forum members!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

FYI, there's a 10% discount available for forum members. Just shoot them an email, asking for an invoice.

I didn't realise the price listed is without VAT, but a discount helped nevertheless .


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

I'm just about to get one of these here in Melbourne. Surprisingly, we have them in stock here before the UK and a bit sharper pricing as well. Not sure how, as we are normally late to the party with most nice stuff and pay through the nose too. Happy days.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It looks like the shipment is delayed as the preorder date was moved by a week







.


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

PPapa said:


> It looks like the shipment is delayed as the preorder date was moved by a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What set up are you using it for?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Pablo El Beano said:


> What set up are you using it for?


I have some paraphernalia lying around... CCD, glass V60 V01, glass Wave 185, metal Wave 155, AeroPress and something else I'm not aware of still having.

Not been brewing at home for few years now as my old kettle broke and transitioned to espresso.


----------



## Pablo El Beano (Jun 15, 2019)

> I have some paraphernalia lying around... CCD, glass V60 V01, glass Wave 185, metal Wave 155, AeroPress and something else I'm not aware of still having.
> 
> Not been brewing at home for few years now as my old kettle broke and transitioned to espresso.


 Had to google half of that list. I'm going the other way, I recently got into Espresso, but i had a life changing cup of pour over a couple of weeks back too, so my bank account has just got another bashing. Just ordered the EKG and a Chemex rig. Hopefully I can do it justice. Might need another grinder tho. Fuck.


----------

